# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  برنامه برای پاک کردن  سکتور صفر هارد

## mehdi_RM

سلام 
من کامپیوترم یه ویروس گرفته که با fdisk پاک نمی شه 
قبلا یه برنامه تحت داس می شناختم که با اون کل هارد رو به اصطلاح صفر می کردیم

کسی اسم این برنامه رو نمی دونه یا روش دیگه ای بلد نیست؟؟؟؟

----------


## Younes

با سلام
شاید Partition magic بدردت بخورد

----------


## mehdi_RM

نه با Partition magic نمیشه
یه برنامه تحت داس هستش که اسمشو یادم رفته و هر چی میگردم نیست که نیست!!

----------


## h_m2022

low level format kon dorost mishe
age narmesho mekhahi sari be site p30download bezan

----------


## 90299021

اسم این برنامه nu نیست؟

----------

